# Rotary 21 Jewel Automatic



## tdlwebs (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anybody can tell me anything about my Grandad's old watch. I was told by a jeweler it would cost around £70 to have it serviced but I'm not sure if it is worth me paying that much. All I know is that it is a Rotary stainless steel 21 jewel automatic wrist watch with day and date display and on the back it says "water resistant to a depth of 40 metres". I think it was probably manufactured in the 1970s. The glass and bezel are a bit scuffed from wear but otherwise it seems to be in excellent condition.









Thanks in advance for any information.

T


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

if you look around at what new watches you can buy for £70, this looks like a bargain. True, it has a value less than £70 to anyone else, but you would have a cool watch that has family history. The crystal will polish up too.

If you sold it for £30, what would you do with the money!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

£70 is pretty reasonable for servicing an automatic , most places seem to want £100-£150 and with it being your Grandfathers watch it's not a lot to pay for the sentimentality of it


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Thats a nice quality rotary, not like the modern ones which are chinese.

Well worth servicing imo it will have a qood quality movement, I have seen some like that sell for more than £70.

The crystal will be plexi so cheap to replace , but by the looks of it will polish up.

Use Polywatch or give good old Brasso a try.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

PC-Magician said:


> Thats a nice quality rotary, not like the modern ones which are chinese.
> 
> Well worth servicing imo it will have a qood quality movement, I have seen some like that sell for more than £70.
> 
> ...


 I have a couple of 21 jewel Rotary autos from the same era and they both house AS movements , so as you say nice quality


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

If I saw that in the sales corner I would bite your hand off.


----------



## tdlwebs (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, it's all very encouraging info.

I will be paying the £70 for the service and keeping the watch. As quite rightly pointed out, it has sentimental value so cheap at the price


----------

